# Florida artifacts



## Son (Jan 30, 2021)

Having hunted and collected from many states. I've found no stone prehistoric Indian artifacts that can beat the quality of SW Florida's coral points.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 30, 2021)

AlwYs a treat to see points from your collection, Sir.


----------



## Son (Jan 30, 2021)

Florida, South Georgia and SE Alabama has some of the finest woodland cultural period points. Hernando and Safety Harbor.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 30, 2021)

Very impressive! Would love to know the story behind all those fine points.


----------



## Son (Jan 30, 2021)

Florida Bolens, Early archaic are a favorite for Southern collectors.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 31, 2021)

Very nice collection. I can only hope to one day find something of that quality.


----------



## Dbender (Jan 31, 2021)

Very nice, thanks for sharing the pictures. I'll trade you a nice wooden ruler for one. ??.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Some of the earlier types. Early Archaic and Paleo


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

If you have Florida points or any artifact, stone, bone, ceramic or shell, join in and post some photo's


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Large Archaic knives for the most part.


----------



## mike352 (Jan 31, 2021)

I live in citrus county ever need a partner Im in


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Fl Early Archaic period


----------



## bullgator (Jan 31, 2021)

I’m in Hernando County.


----------



## Dbender (Jan 31, 2021)

Super nice collection, makes mine look like rocks!


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Cache of ceramic Ark pipes. 
sonandersonartifacts.com is my educational website  Nothing for sale, I don't sell.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Antler knapping tools, found in a plowed field in Ark. All three were in one spot


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Fl Broward points, late archaic


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Very rare Pasco type point. I named this type in the 1970's.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Pasco points, a central Fl type


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Fl Thonotosassa type point. Some can be long first stage


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Kirk, Early archaic period


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Levy point, middle archaic period. Found in Pasco Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Suwannee, found it in Elfers Fl.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Greenbriar points, Early, early archaic period


----------



## antharper (Jan 31, 2021)

Great finds ! Just curious did you find all of these ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2021)

Son said:


> Suwannee, found it in Elfers Fl.




I remember seeing that masterpiece several years ago. That is one NICE Paleo. Pictures don`t do it justice.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

The majority of my collection are personal finds. Some were given to me by friends, and a very small percentage were bought or traded for when I was studying typology many years ago.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Found this cache in Polk Co. Fl. Middle archaic period


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Found this cache of middle archaic points in Hillsborough Co. Fl


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Found this cache of late Archaic points and blades in Hernando Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Found this cache of late Kirks in Hillsborough Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

This is how I display some of my artifacts at home. They are photo's take with a 35mm camera, one on one. So they are pictured actual size. I've lost so many points over the years, by break in and other theft. My best are always locked up in a safe. Having your artifacts visible, even if in photo, helps keep the memories of finding them alive in memory.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Cache of four Newnan bases found in Hillsborough Co. Fl. User must have rehafted and left these broken bases laying together. The tips must have broken off and lost elsewhere. 
Notice how some are serrated, rare for the type.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Cache of blades found in Hillsborough Co. Fl. Gifted to me by a late friend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2021)

Son said:


> Cache of blades found in Hillsborough Co. Fl. Gifted to me by a late friend.




Son, what time period do you think these are?


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Boggy Branch points, first two were found in n. Fl. Named this type for Mr. Allen of Montgomery Al in my publishing 1987. Mr. Ralph had the type published later in a Central States publishing.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Son, what time period do you think these are?


i'm thinking Citrus, late Archaic. Coming from a dig site where such was found along with Hernando. But without any hint positive, could very well be Middle archaic. Some of those were found there too. A cache of 25 large blades were found nearby


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

One of a cache of nine coral blades found by me in Hillsborough Co. Fl. Have lost my group photo for now. Middle archaic dig site.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

As fine as the get for coral Marion points. Polk Co. Fl. Was gifted to me by a friend many years ago.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

As fine a blade as I've found, Hillsborough Co. Fl. Serrated all the way around, thin for the size and has some tanic acid stain from the damp swamp soil. Two Simpson points and one Simpson base was found in the same hole within a couple feet of this blade.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Fl Alachua point, very thin. Found in Marion Co. Purchased from the finder years ago.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

I named this type many years ago. Weedon Island, a woodland type.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Florida bone gifted by an old friend who is long gone. Sure miss him. I have a couple frames of bone, can't find the photo's.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Son said:


> I named this type many years ago. Weedon Island, a woodland type.


You have some amazing artifacts!


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Some Florida bone, in a friends collection. Hillsborough Co.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Fl Bone harpoon in my collection. Found by Mr. Leo Voltz


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Rare  to find Edgefields in a cache. but I dug these two up together in Hillsborough Co. Fl. 
The point is a reworked Bolen from the Ben Waller collection. The fellow who lived in Ocala, the Waller knife was named for.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Rare Florida Beaver lake point. Gifted to me by a friend. Very nice to have good friends.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

One of the daughters talked me out of this Six Mile Creek serrated. Baybottom chert, found it in a dig site in Hillsborough Co.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Some odd stuff that can be found in a Fl late archaic site with Citrus being the dominant point type. I've collected since the early 1950's. Been at it awhile.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 31, 2021)

Wonderful artifacts indeed. Just think of the stories those points and knives could tell if they  had the ability of speech.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 31, 2021)

VERY nice collection. Congrats on your finds. I’m sure you’ve logged many hrs looking.


----------



## Duff (Jan 31, 2021)

Man, I forgot how great of a collection you have. Unbelievable!

Do you still have your forum?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2021)

Son said:


> One of the daughters talked me out of this Six Mile Creek serrated. Baybottom chert, found it in a dig site in Hillsborough Co.




That one is nice.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Duff said:


> Man, I forgot how great of a collection you have. Unbelievable!
> 
> Do you still have your forum?


Yes, still have the forum. Just sent a check for another year. The forum bounces off my website. Still a great group hanging out there, most talking hunting.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Pinellas points, couple Tampa points and one Weedon Island point.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Newnan point


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Raw coral Cowhouse Slough, was found cached with an exhausted Simpson point.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Fluted Clovis and large blade found with it. Not Fl, was found in Seminole Co. Ga. Just wanted to show a Clovis and type blade made by Clovis man


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Fl Gilchrist, Early archaic, even looks like it could be paleo related to me.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Early Suwannee form. Found it back when B/W photo's were common. Found in two halves days apart in Hillsborough Co. Fl. This point has been shown in some books as an unfluted Clovis. It came from a Suwannee site that used to be in my back yard. Harney Flats.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Bet you collectors know how I felt when this one was dug up. Hillsborough Co. Fl. Early Simpson form


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Cowhouse Slough with basal thinning. Middle paleo period. Hillsborough co. Fl. may be a reworked Clovis, as this type follows Clovis.


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

Coral Marion point, Hillsborough Co


----------



## Son (Jan 31, 2021)

That's a few of my collection, Hope y'all enjoy seeing them. We can't have a Kolomoki show until this virus thing is over.


----------



## Duff (Jan 31, 2021)

I have really enjoyed seeing those amazing pieces of history. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dbender (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks again for sharing. Awesome collection!


----------



## antharper (Jan 31, 2021)

Son said:


> Yes, still have the forum. Just sent a check for another year. The forum bounces off my website. Still a great group hanging out there, most talking hunting.


Really enjoy seeing some of your collection ! Could you pm me info to find your forum if you don’t want to share here . Would really like to check it out


----------



## Sixes (Jan 31, 2021)

Always amazed at your pictures!!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 1, 2021)

Very nice. Thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## Son (Feb 1, 2021)

antharper said:


> Really enjoy seeing some of your collection ! Could you pm me info to find your forum if you don’t want to share here . Would really like to check it out


I need your name and email addy to add you to the forum.


----------



## oppthepop (Feb 1, 2021)

Son said:


> Having hunted and collected from many states. I've found no stone prehistoric Indian artifacts that can beat the quality of SW Florida's coral points.


WOW!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Feb 1, 2021)

Son said:


> I need your name and email addy to add you to the forum.


Anthony Harper     harperant@outlook.com  , thanks


----------



## Nat-Light (Feb 2, 2021)

Amazing collection! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Son (Feb 2, 2021)

antharper said:


> Anthony Harper     harperant@outlook.com  , thanks


You should receive a password by email. Let me know if you don't.


----------



## oldways (Feb 2, 2021)

That is a great collections words can't express it


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 2, 2021)

Son, do you by chance know Rick Shwarz? I think that's how it's spelled. I used to run into him on the knap-in circuit here and there, and he had some killer Hillies and Newnans and other Florida stuff. He did a lot of diving, I think.


----------



## Son (Feb 3, 2021)

Don't remember the name, Haven't attended any shows or meetings in years though


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2021)

Fantastic collection, thanks for taking the time to show them.


----------



## Tentwing (Feb 3, 2021)

Wow!……… just Wow.


----------



## tad1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Posts like this make this one of my favorite sub forums, just awesome, thanks so much for sharing!
     JT


----------



## Son (Feb 4, 2021)

Early Archaic and Paleo


----------



## Son (Feb 4, 2021)

Florida


----------



## Son (Feb 4, 2021)

Columbia point


----------



## Son (Feb 4, 2021)

Edgefields


----------



## Son (Feb 4, 2021)

Cowhorn Bolens


----------



## Son (Feb 4, 2021)

Found in Pasco Co. Fl. Chert blade


----------



## Son (Feb 4, 2021)

Florida


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 5, 2021)

No need I trying to hunt points in Florida son has got them all

Beautiful collection


----------



## Dbender (Feb 5, 2021)

Apparently all the indians around me were rock chuckers compared to the indians in florida!


----------



## Son (Feb 5, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> No need I trying to hunt points in Florida son has got them all
> 
> Beautiful collection


Haven't hunted Fl for many years now. But notice folks are still finding some great collections on private properties down there. Especially in the counties near the Tampa Bay area.


----------



## Son (Feb 5, 2021)

More Florida


----------



## Son (Feb 5, 2021)

Cowhorn Bolen


----------



## Son (Feb 5, 2021)

Dug this up in Hernando county, Citrus type comes to mind, or maybe the make had Lafayette in mind. What ever, it's huge.


----------



## Son (Feb 5, 2021)

Thonotosassa points, from different sites in Hillsborough Co.


----------



## Son (Feb 5, 2021)

Thonotosassa point, would liked to have seen this one first stage.


----------



## Son (Feb 5, 2021)

Six Mile Creek serrated. Exhausted forms they actually threw away. Glad they still had a great shape. Dark one is raw coral.


----------



## Son (Feb 5, 2021)

Suwannee, paleo


----------



## Son (Feb 5, 2021)

Culbreath points, late archaic


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 9, 2021)

Son,

Thanks for sharing your collection. 

Some of the most impressive points I've ever seen. 

You have the knack.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2021)

Son said:


> Found in Pasco Co. Fl.


Do you know what that material is?


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2021)

Most all my points found in Fl were made of chert or coral. The coral is the most colorful ones.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 10, 2021)

Son said:


> Most all my points found in Fl were made of chert or coral. The coral is the most colorful ones.


I was talking about the black chert.


----------



## Son (Feb 10, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I was talking about the black chert.


The black was probably caused by being in brackish water near the coast. The blade is chert. It's one of those that can only be guessed as to cultural period. Nothing associated when found.


----------



## doehunter (Feb 13, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 13, 2021)

Wow! What an amazing collection you have. Thank you kindly for sharing!


----------



## Son (Feb 14, 2021)

Florida Newnan point type. Found in Hillsborough co. made of chert.


----------

